# A bit of colour.



## littleowl (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice...........camera used? Mega Pixels?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 3, 2014)

Lovely, don't know why I thought I'd open this and find a picture of me.  I kill me sometimes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty pics Littleowl!  April, you can always add a picture of yourself here, you're surely just as beautiful as the flowers! :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pretty pics Littleowl!  April, you can always add a picture of yourself here, you're surely just as beautiful as the flowers! :love_heart:



LOL!  As if you can't spot me in those pics I already posted, hard not to miss.  Ha, ha, ha.

But really these flora that littleowl posted are beautiful.


----------



## Raven (Oct 5, 2014)

Littleowl, Thank you for the lovely pictures, they are a joy to see.


----------

